# werid stuff



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

my gmail emails won't delete on the computer/server when i delete them from my phone, but if i delete them on the comp they are removed from my phone?

any suggestions?


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Just go ahead and clear data from the program and it will work again. I've had this problem a few times.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

i thought when u delete it from your phone it just deletes it from your phone. in case you still wanted to see it on the computer. being that there is no way to change it like u can on the computer. where u have the option to choose whether the program deletes it from the server or not.


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> i thought when u delete it from your phone it just deletes it from your phone. in case you still wanted to see it on the computer. being that there is no way to change it like u can on the computer. where u have the option to choose whether the program deletes it from the server or not.


No it deletes it from the server. i know the problem though i would delete an email from my phone but it would still be on the webmail server. But clearing the gmail application data solves this issue.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ah gotcha


----------

